# Portugal - Typical Houses



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

reguengos de monsaraz_1 by filipe_miguez, on Flickr



Tiled Café, Portimão by Nick Treby, on Flickr


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

3 topicos paralelos é podre..


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

thanks. :lol:


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

Gouveia said:


> 3 topicos paralelos é podre..


Thank you for your amiable comment.


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

Casa en Vouzela by Martin Poveda, on Flickr


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Dont forget to credit those photos, guys


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

http://www.perfectportugalproperty.co.uk/windmill-in-sao-joao/3615/





http://crimac.net/cacarelhos/?p=31#more-31





http://riquezasetradicoesdepenafiel.blogspot.fr/2012/09/rubrica-postais-de-penafiel-rua-alfredo.html


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Wow.


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

http://2velo.blogspot.fr/p/portugal-septembre-2011.html





http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_Nb3avxswH.../WxzcDeprNBA/s1600/casa+da+castro+da+mina.JPG


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

http://www.ugo.cn/photo/ES/en/209921.htm






http://portugalepopeiajoaodamestra.blogspot.fr/2012/05/lamas-de-mouro-nascente-do-rio-mouro.html


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

http://www.fotopedia.com/items/flickr-286729306




http://www.autotitre.com/forum/Une-semaine-en-Mercedes-Classe-E-220-CDI-Super-Test-77844p1.htm




http://viajaredescobrir.blogspot.fr/2010/11/portugal-francelos.html


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

http://org.netne.net/Vila Nova da Barquinha/Vila Nova da Barquinha - Tancos/Gr/



Vila Nova de Milfontes by PauloJorgePaiva, on Flickr


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks traveler.


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

Oliveira do Hospital by urloplany.pl, on Flickr



Oliveira do Hospital by urloplany.pl, on Flickr



Quinta dos Barbas/São Gião/Oliveira do Hospital by Greda55, on Flickr


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

http://dasculturas.com/category/literatura/prosa/



http://trindadeferreiralopes.blogspot.fr/2013/01/reconstrucao-em-alpedrinha.html


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

http://www.google.fr/imgres?hl=fr&c...41&tbnw=188&start=36&ndsp=45&ved=1t:429,i:202




http://www.google.fr/imgres?start=1...=4&tbnh=149&tbnw=212&ndsp=41&ved=1t:429,i:109


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice .


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

Rua do Pelourinho by JP Nascimento, on Flickr



Untitled by Richardzinho, on Flickr



Melgaço Village / Vila de Melgaço by Miguel H. Carriço, on Flickr


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice houses.


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

​


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

​


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

​


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

​


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

​


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

​


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

​


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

​


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

​


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

​


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

​


----------



## MaXxImE (Apr 23, 2011)

Casa antiga by CR ♫♪♫, on Flickr



Casa Antiga by estimapt, on Flickr



_http://manueljosecunha.blogspot.fr/2012/05/brasao-de-armas-em-fachada-porto.html_​


----------

